# Impossible d'envoyer message avec Mail à l'aide !



## RainMan (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Tout allait très bien jusqu'à ce que je change de Pays !
Je viens de prendre un abonnement avec Telus au Canada et si je peux toujours recevoir mes mails, je ne peux plus en envoyer. J'ai essayer de changer le serveur d'envoi mais un message m'indique que le serveur n'est pas utilisable. Etrangement, en passant par caramail ou wanadoo, je peux envoyer des mails. Comment faire pour que cela refonctionne ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## RainMan (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé la solution ! J'ai juste changé mon serveur d'envoi (car j'ai telus comme opérateur) et laisser mon serveur de réception sur wanadoo (car j'ai aussi un compte chez eux).


----------



## RainMan (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé la solution ! J'ai juste changé mon serveur d'envoi (car j'ai telus comme opérateur) et laisser mon serveur de réception sur wanadoo (car j'ai aussi un compte chez eux).


----------



## Zyrol (3 Novembre 2005)

C'est toujours comme &#231;a qu'il faut faire....

Serveur d'envoi : ton FAI qui te connecte &#224; internet
serveur de reception : FAI de ton compte mail

Quelque soit le pays.


----------



## Ninik (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle ici et depuis vendredi j'ai un petit problème avec mon compte courriel.

J'explique mon problème :

Moi et la dame avec qui je travaille nous avons le même compte courriel pour recevoir les courriels de nos clients (on fait du graphisme) alors, c'est pratique de recevoir nos courriels sur nos ordinateurs personnels. Tout fonctionne depuis deux ans... nous avons également chacun notre compte courriel personnel de la compagnie. Chez moi, je reçois les courriels et elle aussi. Mais, depuis vendredi je suis capable d'envoyer des courriels sur notre compte courriel principal et nos comptes personnels, mais on les reçoit 6 heures plus tard...de son côté, elle peut recevoir et envoyer des courriel et on les reçoit rapidement! Je ne sais pas si c'est mon fournisseur internet (Telus) ou bien le serveur où on héberge notre site (parce que nos courriels sont en fonction de tout ça).

Et là, depuis ce matin, je ne suis plus capable de rien envoyer. J'utilise le fameux logiciel Mail version 3.6! J'ai essayé de prendre un autre logiciel pour voir si c'était le logiciel qui faisait défaut, mais j'ai autant de difficulté avec les autres logiciels.

Est-ce qu'il y a une personne que ça déjà arrivé tout ça... car, je ne sais plus quoi faire et on travaille beaucoup avec nos courriels pour échanger des fichiers ou lien internet.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

